# Old care home, Halifax, West Yorkshire



## Waspy (Feb 5, 2014)

Cannot find any history about this place only what I got told from a local man who I know but still very interesting and leaves lots to the imagination.
This house was with-in the grounds of an old hospital with is now waste land. It was for recovery many years ago for some mentally challenged people?? then it did become an elderly care home.
My source says it has been empty since at least 1985?
Sadly vandals over many years have made it a mess, it has been on fire 3 times, the worst in 2011 which finished the floors and most of the roof.
I was here in November 2013 and was told by a dog walker to be carefull as teens with drugs hang out here and a body was found in the house a year ago?? pos local gossip but plays well on the mind whilst walking around.



CSC_1385 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1384 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1330 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1332 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1340 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1380 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1360 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1375 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1370 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1356 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1355 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1352 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1351 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1350 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1349 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1344 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1343 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1336 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1334 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1381 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1376 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1356 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1363 by milner.phil, on Flickr
Thank you for looking, hope you enjoyed them,
Phil​


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 5, 2014)

it's alright this. the body was found on the road that led up to the former nursing home which like you has been demolished. And has had many more fires than the three, I only live up the road from here too


----------



## Waspy (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanx for the info, i was just going off gossip, that's how I found the building. I have been driving past the entrance for 14years and never really noticed it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great pics.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr beady said:


> it's alright this. the body was found on the road that led up to the former nursing home which like you has been demolished. And has had many more fires than the three, I only live up the road from here too



Any idea how it got there?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 6, 2014)

Landie_Man said:


> Any idea how it got there?



Like most bodies showing signs of injury that are found on pavements, in fields, in woods or on roads etc., it could have walked there of its own volition. However in this case I think serious crime was involved.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 6, 2014)

Well no danger of restoring this place eh? I've said it before, I'll never understand the imbecility of those who would wantonly destroy other peoples' property just because it is empty. It still has an owner! Anyway, on a lighter note, nice report and good photo's.


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 6, 2014)

Landie_Man said:


> Any idea how it got there?



http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/3181081.Car_dealer__beaten__tortured_and_murdered_/


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 7, 2014)

That's disgusting and shocking, poor man!
I wouldn't want to be that Mr Stewart!!!

Great set of pics!


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 8, 2014)

Certainly not how it works here, your right Beady.
Sophsrane, take a few mins to read the forum rules to get an understanding of this place before you post another comment. You have not done yourself any favours on the grounds of first impressions.

Nice photos Mr Beady, great find.


----------



## Waspy (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you Mr Beady for the paper link, scary to think what happens these days. Your blog is also very cool and some stunning pictures.


----------

